# 2x2 - Racing To Sub-6



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I have been seeing a lot of different kinds of these races, and I saw a race to sub-10. I liked the idea, but no one on earth has ever reached sub-10. So I thought,"Why not make a 2x2 race?" Here is me living my dream:confused:.

The individual competitions will be held from:
Monday: 4:00 PM - Wednesday: 3:00 PM
Wednesday: 4:00 PM - Friday: 3:00 PM
Friday: 4:00 PM - Monday - 3:00 PM (ALL TIMES ARE EASTERN STANDARD TIME)

I will give the scrambles and results out on Monday: 4:00, and all the other 4:00 times.

If you would like to join, just join. You do not need permission. You just have to put your times down.

I will be using average of 12, with CCT scrambles.

For now, this thread is open for discussion and volunteers. I would be more than happy to accept volunteers.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Please... STOP..



Umm... do you not want me to do this because you think I am copying you???


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why 6?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Why 6?



6 is good to shoot for.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I liked the idea, but no one on earth has ever reached sub-10.



Lot of people have reached sub 10 avg12 (or avg100 - Feliks =P)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

Diniz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the idea, but no one on earth has ever reached sub-10.
> ...



Feliks got an 11.99 AO100


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I liked the idea, but no one on earth has ever reached sub-10.



HA! HAHA!!! Hahahahahahahah!



Spoiler



You have to be joking!





Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Seriously.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Uh huh...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Feliks got an 11.99 AO100



Oh really? And I got a 69.xx Average of 153. I guess I'm not sub-25.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



Felix got a sub ten average of 12, but that does not mean that his overall average is sub 10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh...
> ...





Feliks' Sig said:


> 3x3: Avg 5/12/100: 7.9/8.28/9.3


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ummm....*



koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Well, I do agree.

(I have been sitting here for 4 minutes, not knowing what to say.)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Felix got a sub ten average of 12, but that does not mean that his overall average is sub 10.



lololol

Where have you been for the past few months?

Under a rock?


----------



## Meep (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Feliks' Sig said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: Avg 5/12/100: 7.9/8.28/9.3



This.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Felix got a sub ten average of 12, but that does not mean that his overall average is sub 10.
> ...



Yes, actually. Yes, I have.



koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



FINE! CLOSE THE THREAD! I'M GETTING TIRED OF PEOPLE HATING ON ME! JUST CLOSE IT.

ps: im not posting anything on this thread anymore, so dont bother asking me questions. 

i give in too easily :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > lololol
> ...



W-e-l-c-o-m-e
t-o 
2-0-1-0.

F-e-l-i-k-s 
h-a-s 
W-R 
a-n-d 
i-s 
f-a-s-t-e-r 
t-h-a-n 
y-o-u 
t-h-i-n-k.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Good idea why hasnt this been done befor....


Spoiler



owait, weekly competitions you know the ones arnaud started, mikes continuing...


----------



## adimare (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I feel good people are taking this idea, but I hate to see all the new posts about racing to sub X. I see why you are making this thread... but a mod will have to decide. If we keep this trend going, soon there will be pyraminx, megaminx, teraminx, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, magic, square 1, and god knows how many threads.
> One suggestion I'd like to make is to use the same thread from multiple puzzles. For an example, for the square 1, you can use the sub-10, 20, 30 thread. I have already implied this in my thread, and so have others (OH allowed). I'm just saying. I'm not flamming anyone, I'm suggesting some things.
> (I personally agree on this thread, now that I realize it)...



Why do you think it's a bad thing to have a lot of threads on the forum?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> A lot of same threads? See, what I predict is this. On the new posts thing, there will be : Accomplishment thread, racing to sub-10, racing to sub-6, FML (cube edition), racing to sub-30, racing to sub-25, racing to sub-1 min (4x4), and on and on and on.. Don't you see? There are, already 6 threads like this one.



...then edit the "new posts thing".


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest that we keep everything similar to this to the weekly comp, I don't see a reason to start new races, this is simply a mini version of the weekly comp.


----------

